# Installing Pellet Stoves near windows



## cooperindy (Oct 4, 2009)

My husband and I are getting ready to install our new pellet stove and are having a hard time determining how close the venting can come to windows, eaves etc. We live in the country so there arn't city codes, the county building inpector hasn't returned our phone call and the owners manual specifies the layout but not the clearences reguarding windows and now the weather is turning cold and we would like some heat : )  Any help would be apprieciated ! Thank you


----------



## begreen (Oct 4, 2009)

There are several regulations and safety issues to be aware of. What stove is this? Did it come with a manual?

Download the Quadrafire Mt. Vernon AE manual. Around page 9 is a good diagram of a house and a chart listing clearances. 
http://www.quadrafire.com/Products/Pellet_Burning/Pellet_Model.asp?f=mtvernon


----------



## yknotcarpentry (Oct 4, 2009)

heres dura-vents answer around page 7 but of course local code prevails http://www.fireplace-chimneystore.com/f/PelletVentpro.pdf hope this helps


----------



## summit (Oct 4, 2009)

depends on stovge: harman and lopi are tested to install w/in 18" of a window when equipped w/ OAK... most others i run into are 48" to window, irregardless of OAK


----------



## summit (Oct 4, 2009)

however, if you go over the window, the clearance is 12" for most units out there.


----------



## mnkywrnch (Oct 4, 2009)

I too had some of the same issues,my house is older around 1870ish with tons of windows we finally decided on the selkirk direct temp venting which allows you to be within 9in of windows and doors.I had it inspected and passed with flying colors.


----------



## cooperindy (Oct 4, 2009)

Thank you for your replies, the stove is an Englander 55-SHP10, I've read the owners manual and watched the DVD but they are rather vague about the particulars, and the local building inspector has been hard to get a hold of. I will look at the links that were posted, Thanks again


----------



## summit (Oct 5, 2009)

mnkywrnch said:
			
		

> I too had some of the same issues,my house is older around 1870ish with tons of windows we finally decided on the selkirk direct temp venting which allows you to be within 9in of windows and doors.I had it inspected and passed with flying colors.



I like the selkirk direct temp pipe: as a retailer/installer we can use it for both gas and pellet, reducing excess inventory.. that being said, it is best used for corner installs, as a flat on the wall hook up requires the extra room for the 3" to 4" to 6 5/8" transition, plus the added pipe diameter, and takes up more room on a flat wall DV hookup that goes up and out... on a straight out install its a wash.. that being said, the bigger pipe looks nicer, and just feels safer to the touch w/ the dual air cooling and fresh air intake combined, on an up and out install.. especally for cast iron units designed to look like woodstoves.


----------



## mnkywrnch (Oct 5, 2009)

summit said:
			
		

> mnkywrnch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Summit your right it really does look good, my setup is 4ft up then out about 3ft and is very close to a window and my door for the back yard which is why I went with it plus only had to make one hole in the wall.


----------



## dac122 (Oct 5, 2009)

cooperindy said:
			
		

> Thank you for your replies, the stove is an Englander 55-SHP10, I've read the owners manual and watched the DVD but they are rather vague about the particulars, and the local building inspector has been hard to get a hold of. I will look at the links that were posted, Thanks again



yes the manual is not clear on that issue.  which of your preferred installation spots gives you maximum clearance from a window, and by how much?


----------



## cooperindy (Oct 5, 2009)

dac122 - where it is now (the wall had six windows which took up nearly the whole wall, we removed one in order to put the stove where it needs to go in order to heat the entire house) we will have 18'' to one side and about 16'' to the other,  the other option would be to add two more sections of stove pipe so it exits the house above the windows- that would give us about about the same amount of clearance, the thing I am worried about with that is that the vent will then be right under the eave. We really don't want to route it up through the ceiling.


----------



## dac122 (Oct 5, 2009)

cooperindy said:
			
		

> dac122 - where it is now (the wall had six windows which took up nearly the whole wall, we removed one in order to put the stove where it needs to go in order to heat the entire house) we will have 18'' to one side and about 16'' to the other,  the other option would be to add two more sections of stove pipe so it exits the house above the windows- that would give us about about the same amount of clearance, the thing I am worried about with that is that the vent will then be right under the eave. We really don't want to route it up through the ceiling.



You definitely have a challenge.  

I would say unless you received clear direction from you codes office, from Englander or DuraVent go ahead with your 18" and 16" clearance as you hope to now, but be sure to buy a good CO Monitor (a good idea anyway), and position the monitor near the windows.  Maybe even ask you local fire department, or pay an HVAC pro to come over while the stove is working and sniff around with their CO Monitor to verify all is well.  Their CO Monitors are usually much more sensitive.

Any hint of CO and you raise the pipe through the roof.  

It is possible that the prevailing winds, outdoor air movement, and pressures along that side of the house will carry away your exhaust with no problem.


----------



## cooperindy (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank you for the reply. I think we will continue with the 18''/16'' set up. We already have a couple CO detectors and I will look into having someone come out to check the CO levels once we get the stove up and running. Thanks again !


----------



## cooperindy (Oct 10, 2009)

Update- We took out one more window to be one the safe side. My husband finished the install last night and we fired it up. So far so good, keeping the house very comfortable and the CO reading is staying at 0, per the CO detector with the digital read out. Just in time as they are calling for snow today ! Thanks again for all the good info !


----------



## dac122 (Oct 11, 2009)

Please send pics so we can admire your proud job.


----------



## cooperindy (Oct 11, 2009)

I'll see what I can do


----------



## gutterboy2ca (Oct 12, 2009)

i think you'll be fine with it where it is,our laws here are pretty strict for placement in order to keep fire insurance on your house.As you can see by mine,i have a close window on each side,but the exhaust pipe was 24 inches from window,so it passed all requirements just fine,Dog gets more enjoyment from the stove then us i think,lol...


----------

